# Bloquer les fenêtres pop-up



## FERDINAND (10 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer, pas-à-pas, la marche à suivre pour désactiver la fonction permettant de bloquer les fenêtres pop-up 

Je suis sur Firefox 1.5

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Menu Firefox -> Préférences -> Contenu et décoche la case popup.


----------



## FERDINAND (10 Février 2006)

Merci supermoquette, y a pas à dire quand on connait c'est tellement plus simple


----------

